# Tanks on carpet?



## Jellybelly (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

I have two 4ft tanks in a carpeted room. With every water change the carpet is looking worse and worse. I put towels down to absorb the drips but it is messy and I have been known to trip on towels when emptying the buckets! 

Just wondering what other people do to try and protect the carpet? Anyone have a brilliant idea?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Have you considered running a python instead of buckets? Its a lot cleaner to deal with IMO, and a lot easier!


Other than that, maybe consider raising the tank up a bit on some 4x4 for example or a slightly larger plywood base? Or those plastic matting things used for walkways and such - common in older homes to protect carpets?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Python is the best, for sure. I still get the carpet wet every now and again when I forget that a tank is refilling.....

Good idea Aussie on the plastic thing underneath. I had in mind those mats that go on carpet to allow wheeled office chairs to roll freely. I’m sure those are way more expensive though. 


Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Good idea Aussie on the plastic thing underneath. I had in mind those mats that go on carpet to allow wheeled office chairs to roll freely. I’m sure those are way more expensive though.


Isn't it pretty much the same thing, just different sizes?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellybelly (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Jaycee and aussieJJDude for your reply. Sorry for the late thank you, have not been near the computer for a while. Bliss, actually!

If a python is a syphon then yes, I do use one. I still seem to get a bit of water on the carpet though. Maybe I'm just messy! :laugh:

Good idea about the protective strips. Will try some carpet shops, they should sell them. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Siphon and pythons tend to be very similar, in fact you could argue they the same.
However, with a siphon you still have the option of using buckets while a python is mostly considered to connect to a sink- or garden - to drain through a hose and a tap - connected by a hose - to fill the tank back up again. No 'middle man' of buckets!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

For what it’s worth, I use a pump to drain my tanks. Takes a fraction of the time that it takes a siphon or python. It also allows me to drain and fill different tanks at the same time. It saves a ton of time if you have a few large tanks, or even lots of medium tanks. Just figured I’d share that Incase it helps someone.


Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------

